# What Kind of Cartier Are You?... Roadster or Pasha



## Watch-4-U (Aug 11, 2015)

Are you a round person or a square one?

Which Cartier watch do you prefer? Roadster or Pasha?

You are welcome to upload images of your watches


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Having sold both, Pasha.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Never been one for Cartiers, but do love this one.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

My wife bought a ref 2510 (3-hander) with a tuxedo dial for my 40th (nearly 9 yrs ago!). I just had it serviced by Cartier. 
It came from Tourneau, previously loved (which for the difference in price from new I can appreciate). It had only the bracelet on it. What beautiful construction!
Over the years, I have added a black lamb skin Cartier-branded pouch (holds watch and two extra straps), two deployants, a black and a tan welted calf strap, and a matte black, brown, and shiny grey alligator strap. Truly a jack-of-all-trades watch. 
















I'm sorry its discontinued, although the new Calibre Cartiers are stunning.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pasha, def.










When on "mission" I wore this one


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

Seriously from all Cartier I would pick Santos

from these two, however - I would choose Roadster. It's the crossroads between Sporty and Dressy, and Pasha looks a bit too-bracelet-like for me


----------



## littleprince (Oct 16, 2015)

Neither, I prefer Calibre and for women, Ballon Blue. Of the two you mention, prefer Roadster


----------



## WISDean (Jan 15, 2012)

I think the Roadster is a much better tonneau watch than the Pasha round, if that makes any sense. In fact, the Roadster is the ultimate iconic tonneau. Also, they're discontinued. I have a Roadster S (it's a bit simpler, no screws on the front of the case and less glitz) on a leather strap and it's extremely classy.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

"ultimate iconic tonneau", even more so than the GP - Richeville?


WISDean said:


> I think the Roadster is a much better tonneau watch than the Pasha round, if that makes any sense. In fact, the Roadster is the ultimate iconic tonneau. Also, they're discontinued. I have a Roadster S (it's a bit simpler, no screws on the front of the case and less glitz) on a leather strap and it's extremely classy.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Paneraiforthewin (Dec 16, 2015)

I much prefer the round.


----------

